# Scheduled Outage 6/13/2005 late night



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 13, 2005)

This just in...


> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> We have scheduled an emergency maintenance, involving a PDU (Power
> Distribution Unit), for tonight. Your site, located on an affected  server,
> ...


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 13, 2005)

Danke.


----------

